# Hello form WA



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Welcome to AT. There's a lot of guys on here from Washington. The Martin Archery crew and GrandPawRichard are a couple that come to mind. They're great guys and I'm sure will be happy to help you.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

JasonW said:


> I'm orginally from PA where I hunted for may years and then moved to western WA. I got the hunting bug again. The only problem is that bow hunting is something new to me and I'm not sure where in western WA to go. I hoping that some one out there can help me with some questions on bow hunting and ideas where in western WA to go. I'm very exicted about this web site. Thanks


Not sure where in western wa but the other side of the cascades I believe has more public ground and national forest. The west side is blacktail and roosevelt elk while the east side has whitetail, mule deer and rocky moutain elk. Go to the fish and game website and you should be able to find out more. Good luck and welcome to the evergreen state. By the way, the state 3-d championship is in spokane this coming weekend if you don't mind a short drive. It will be worth it!! Scott.


----------



## saywhen1 (Dec 30, 2004)

*JasonW*

JasonW Hi, good to see you posting on AT. I also live in western WA. Right up by the Canadian boarder:zip: 

There is some good hunting in the state... you are going to enjoy it I bet.

Can tell you where I have been hunting deer and elk if interested.

Anyway, good shooting to you, Corky


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk
there are a bunch of us on here from Washington.
Im on the east side but came from the west side. there is some good hunting over there for Black tails and Roosevelt elk. I plan on making a trip out that way this fall.


----------



## JasonW (Jul 4, 2006)

Corky I would be interested in knowing where if you don't mind sharing that info with me. I live in bellingham, and I see your just north of me


----------



## JasonW (Jul 4, 2006)

I also wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the reply's


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Jason. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------

